# knit shops in Lawrence Kansas?



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

I am heading to Lawrence Kansas from Nebraska this weekend for my son't college football game. Does anyone know of any yarn shops in Lawrence. I should have time to browse since the game is in the evening. Thanks, you can pm if you want to.

karenknit


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> I am heading to Lawrence Kansas from Nebraska this weekend for my son't college football game. Does anyone know of any yarn shops in Lawrence. I should have time to browse since the game is in the evening. Thanks, you can pm if you want to.
> 
> karenknit


There is a wonderful yarn shop in Lawrence; I was there once. Can't remember the name but well worth a visit.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, yes.

Yarn Barn of Kansas, Inc.
930 Massachusetts Street
Lawrence, KS 66044

http://www.yarnbarn-ks.com/

I have not been there but have ordered online. They have wonderful customer service and have a good reputation.

Let us know if you go there and what you think of them.

I will PM you too in case you don't get back to this message.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

The Yarn Barn is WONDERFUL! I live in a suburb of Kansas City and would drive with my Mom to Lawrence (35 miles) for her to shop there. A lovely sensory experience as well as a great shopping experience! 
Gaynell


----------



## Joan Welsh (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm also here in Ne and going to Lawrence in Oct for the Maple Leaf Festival in Baldwin City I guess I'll have to check out The Yarn Barn.


----------



## Bety (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, I enjoyed shopping at the Yarn Barn. They always had a big booth at Stitches. They put out a catalog. On the way to Arizona we made our route to go though Lawrence so I could shop there. I expected a huge barn someplace, but instead it was a neat store right downtown. I was glad that I had booked a hotel in Lawrence so I could spend lots of time there. It was a great expereince.


----------



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

I am about 190 miles from there and go to the Yarn Barn every time we go to KC. They have lots of yarn and if you don't see what you want ask them. They told me they have the whole basement and the basement of the next building full of yarn. Great shop.


----------



## dragonfliee (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes I live in KC but used to live in Linwood, Ks. My children were in a stroller when I started shopping at the Yarn Barn. It is just the most wonderful place. And the owner Susan and her husband will treat you like family.


----------



## socknut (Mar 1, 2011)

Yarn Barn on Mass St!! I have been getting yarn from this shop since the 70's. Great shop and very helpful.


----------

